# Repainting trolling motor head



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I believe they are powder coated and that is harder than any paint.

If you need durability I think one of the DIY bedliner kits would be the key. Try to track down a quart size.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

MinnKota recommends that you use Appliance paint from Lowes. I'm gonna try it on mine and see what happens...can't look any worse than it does now. 

You'd think MinnKota would do a better job on their saltwater series motors!!!!!!


----------

